# My New Kitty - Cleopatra!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw a kitty I could NOT resist! Her demeanor and looks are so much like Cinderella, I had to get her! She looks like a black Cinderella in their "diva" poses. She's 15 months old, a DLH, but maybe part Persian, I really have no idea. She's very sweet and mellow like Cinderella. Her owner, however, didn't enforce the "brushing" rule, so Cleo was shaved a couple months ago due to terrible matting on her underside. So her hair hasn't quite grown out to match her original picture. The introduction is going well and I was going to wait until I had a picture of the two of them together, but I realize that may take a while, and I couldn't wait to show her off!

Before the shaving:










Cinderella's "diva" shot - don't they look a little alike?











Her favorite spot (and Cinderella's) 8O 
































And FINALLY, someone to play with the toys I bought for Cinderella! If I lie down across from her, she hits it to me very softly and then I hit it back to her. *She* could do this for hours! :roll: :luv


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She does look like Cinderella! What a cutie and congratulations :!:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

She's a lovely little girl and quite the diva. I hope the introductions go well and a big welcome to Cleopatra


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

:heart awe what cuties :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

She is Beautiful! :heart


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Ohhh my...she's very pretty!! :love2 Congrat's!! :thumb


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh wow, what a pretty girl! I hope the intros go smoothly


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She's a beauty! When you had her shaved, was it while sedated? Rookie is having that done today. I can sure relate to the brushing situation . . . we do it every day, and there are still parts of her stomach that she won't let us touch. The areas between her front shoulders and back legs is especially prone to matting. Anyway, Cleo is gorgeous!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> When you had her shaved, was it while sedated? Rookie is having that done today.


She was shaved before I got her, sorry I can't answer that.  

That's why her hair isn't long in the pictures I took, like in her "diva" picture. She lets me brush her, though, and last night when she was really relaxed and kicking back, she even let me brush her stomach, so hopefully if she gets used to it now, I can keep it up every day and avoid the serious matting.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

These eyes:










are absolutely mesmerizing.  :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, you should see them from about 1 inch away when I wake up and there she is staring at me with her little head on her paws, and her paws on my face! :lol: I'm so smitten! :luv


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What a beauty! And they make a great pair too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words. The introduction is going great. They both have full run of the house now. They're curious but cautious around each other. The closest I've seen them together is about 2 feet, and then Cleo got distracted by something invisible and ran off to chase it. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I found her! What a beauty! Aren't you lucky? I'm so glad all is going well, that she's fitting in to the household! Now you're a genuine crazy cat lady, like me!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I am now a convert - a two-kitty person! I guess we just needed the right one. 

P.S. I saw Keesha over the weekend, she's thriving in her new home and Cynthia just loves her so much, so I don't regret taking her in for one little second (even though she was evil to Cinderella). It was just meant to be for her to end up where she did.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Yes, I am now a convert - a two-kitty person! I guess we just needed the right one.
> 
> P.S. I saw Keesha over the weekend, she's thriving in her new home and Cynthia just loves her so much, so I don't regret taking her in for one little second (even though she was evil to Cinderella). It was just meant to be for her to end up where she did.


Congratulations! What a lovely girl you've got there and how perfect that Keesha got a new home that she's doing so well in.


----------

